# Outboard Fuel Pump Trick



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

On May 9th, my fuel pump on my 60HP 4 Stroke Mercury blew on me. I was in the middle of a bass tournament on Lake Seminole. Talk about frigging timing. Since then, I've gotten a few quotes, but none under 550 to repair it. My boat has sat in my garage until yesterday. I felt chipper and just went ahead and removed my fuel pump. I took it to OReilly's auto part store, yes an auto part store. After opening about 80 boxes, I found one that was close to the dimensions I needed. Bought it and almost installed it, a quarter inch too long....grrrr. Took it back for a full refund and tried my luck at Advanced Auto Parts in Navarre. It was the best customer service I've ever had. After about the 30th box, I found an exact match. The tech there even looked up my outboard fuel pump for psi info and they were an exact match. I installed it into my boat and ran it in the driveway for about 30 mins with no glitches. Took it to Yellow River today and ran almost a full tank out with no glitches and even caught some bass. I'm kicking myself for sitting on this. It only cost 76 bucks for a pump and some fuses. So, try that if you are needing a fuel pump. I'm sure some of you already know about that, but some learn it the hard way. But, I'm happy now.


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

They have always treated me good.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

part # ??


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

POst the part number. It could really help someone in the future. Way to think outside the box!!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Yes......part # please


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> On May 9th, my fuel pump on my 60HP 4 Stroke Mercury blew on me. I was in the middle of a bass tournament on Lake Seminole. Talk about frigging timing. Since then, I've gotten a few quotes, but none under 550 to repair it. My boat has sat in my garage until yesterday. I felt chipper and just went ahead and removed my fuel pump. I took it to OReilly's auto part store, yes an auto part store. After opening about 80 boxes, I found one that was close to the dimensions I needed. Bought it and almost installed it, a quarter inch too long....grrrr. Took it back for a full refund and tried my luck at Advanced Auto Parts in Navarre. It was the best customer service I've ever had. After about the 30th box, I found an exact match. The tech there even looked up my outboard fuel pump for psi info and they were an exact match. I installed it into my boat and ran it in the driveway for about 30 mins with no glitches. Took it to Yellow River today and ran almost a full tank out with no glitches and even caught some bass. I'm kicking myself for sitting on this. It only cost 76 bucks for a pump and some fuses. So, try that if you are needing a fuel pump. I'm sure some of you already know about that, but some learn it the hard way. But, I'm happy now.


 
Can you post some more info? O'Reilly part #, manufacturer? MFG PN?

I'd guess this pump is common to a number of motors and could save others a bunch.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry it's taken a long time to respond, but I wanted to be as accurate as possible. The fuel pump that came out of mine had no info on it, it was all faded and unreadabe. We had to physically look for a pump with the correct dimensions that would fit into the reservoir. The pump that matched was an Airtek MH6D17 fuel pump. The electrical connections were different, but since I'm an electrician, I was able to handle that. I will still find it hard to beleive for anyone to just walk into an auto store and ask for one. But, if you have time, Im just saying to go to the auto store first before paying 400 bucks for something that only costs 76. Damn these marine stores putting the word marine in front of said part and tacking on another 300 bucks.....good luck fellas


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> Sorry it's taken a long time to respond, but I wanted to be as accurate as possible. The fuel pump that came out of mine had no info on it, it was all faded and unreadabe. We had to physically look for a pump with the correct dimensions that would fit into the reservoir. The pump that matched was an Airtek MH6D17 fuel pump. The electrical connections were different, but since I'm an electrician, I was able to handle that. I will still find it hard to beleive for anyone to just walk into an auto store and ask for one. But, if you have time, Im just saying to go to the auto store first before paying 400 bucks for something that only costs 76. Damn these marine stores putting the word marine in front of said part and tacking on another 300 bucks.....good luck fellas


Amen to the parts costs.
This is going to date me. Had a before production 62 327 V8 Mercruiser combo. I'm at the marina one afternoon, battery is dead. I put the charger on and a while later, from a good ways away and I hear the distinctive sound of my engine trying to start (small block V8 with above water exhaust had a distinct sound). I go to the boat and sure enough, it is turning over, key off.
I get it stopped and go to my mechanic, "Curtis" a "Mercury magician". He says I need a solenoid. I go up front and a new solenoid is like 9 bucks. I go back to Curtis and tell him I paid a buck for something that looked like that. He told me to to the auto parts store and get a solenoid for a Nash Rambler. The only difference he said is a thin internal wire that would "break" the first time the key was turned and work fine from then on. The solenoid was 97 cents (I guess a buck with tax), worked like a charm and never gave me another problem.


----------

